# Tai Chi gathering at Bill Adams in WNY 6-17-06



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 17, 2006)

I had the pleasure of being a guest of Mr. Adams at his school this evening for the unveiling of his new Chi Time program. The facilities had a full house as everyone mingled enjoying a wonderful spread of snacks and watching some upcoming videos, as well as the pilot for a tai chi series shot for TV. The Tai Chi instructors and students put on several excellent demonstrations, after which dinner arrived in the form of some great Chinese food.

It was a very successful gathering, and everyone looked to have a great time.

My thanks to Mr. Adams and his staff for both the invitation, and a wonderful evening. 

Here are a few pictures from the event, shot with available light only.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like it was a great event. Your photography is fantastic.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like a good event, like his school layout as well.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 9, 2006)

Geeze, I haven't trained with Bill in years.  It's nice seeing pictures of his new school.


----------

